# Biking around southern NH



## Skier75 (May 31, 2007)

We're living in Barrington, NH and really don't feel comfortable riding on some of these roads, (ie 202, 202A)

We both own mountain bikes, although don't really use them for off road as we have put thinner tires on them. We were used to riding our bikes on-road such as places where we used to live in Portland/South Portland, ME areas. There were some bike paths that we frequented with some well maintained dirt paths.

A few years ago when I wasn't working I did find a route to ride down around the Portsmouth area, I thought that was pretty decent. What I'd really like to be able to do is to just get on my bike from home and find someplace fairly local to ride with out having to strap it onto my car to go someplace, that not too bad for a weekend, but after work I'd just like about an hour or two work out.  Any ideas or suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## snoseek (May 31, 2007)

tolend road is pretty quiet after 9 and before 5. also try the road by scruton pond, and the newfield to manchester rail trail is pretty smooth.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.nh.gov/dot/nhbikeped/maps.htm

Check that out, it is the NH DOT bike map.  Not sure where you live but it is a pretty good list of friendly roads to ride on.


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------

